# Corrie baby madness....



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Ok so I know I'm a sad loser and as DH always says... "ŷou know it's not real, right!"....

But how annoying is David Platt at the moment in coronation street!?... Seriously, anyone wud think he's the first person to have had a baby! It's driving me mad  

Just catching up on this weeks episodes and seen him now planning for his death and asking Leanne and nick to look after his kids if he dies  

And him shouting at Kylie if she dares to pick up the vacuum.... 

And dare I even get started on the "Tina surrogacy" drama

Sorry ladies but just wanted to have a rant and think DH has had enough of my random baby moans these days 



Anybody else finding the Corrie baby story lines tedious at the moment??


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i found it a bit odd that everyone seemed ok with the surrogacy story... i just don't see why izzy thought it a good idea and with tina? can't watch d & k being pregnant it's just weird. i agree about d acting like he's the first person ever to have a baby. odd, odd, odd. so, which baby is going to have a problem birth? or both? this is soapland after all... do you think tina will be able to give it up?


----------



## Kristyw (Jan 25, 2005)

The whole Tina surrogacy story has driven me nuts! It's all trivialised enough but to have a story line like this just makes the whole thing seem really easy! 

Glad I'm not the only one


----------



## Kristyw (Jan 25, 2005)

I'd like to know how they decided it was a good idea and within weeks Tina was pregnant! Pft!


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

yeh that is a point... Nobody has really questioned it and it has all happened so fast! I remember I was just going through my ivf cycle and that didn't happen as fast as Tina seemed to get pregnant!

I've seen a sneak peak of next weeks episodes and it seems like something gies wrong with Tina next week.... There is obviously going to be something wrong with kylies cos that's got to be how it all comes out with it not being David's.... Soap land dramas, you've gotta love it really 


Thanks girls for replying... Glad its not just me that's being driven insane


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

The surrogacy story line drives me mad! Nothing like real life!!

Xx


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

Phew its not just me then. Tina falling by just thinking about it. What a load of pants. Ur right it makes a mockery of if xxxx


----------

